# firework season has officially started!



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

tonight heralds the definitive start of the season, as shown by the high-powered munitions just used to mortar the top of the ceed building 

watch yourselves out there at night now!


----------



## JTG (Oct 17, 2005)

Thought I'd been woken up by a bright flash this am. Wasn't sure if I'd dreamt it or not.


----------



## J77 (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah - time to block up the letter boxes


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

*combat log 17-10-05 1323 hrs, central bristol dmz*

1321hrs: isolated blast & flash, target unknown, point of origin unknown

1322hrs: two more blasts, target unknown, point of origin unknown

hunker down, people - duck & cover


----------



## J77 (Oct 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> hunker down, people - duck & cover


It's a hardball world, son. We've gotta keep our heads until this blows over.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

i think that asshole fucthest8 called in the wrong coordinates to fire support


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> 1321hrs: isolated blast & flash, target unknown, point of origin unknown
> 
> 1322hrs: two more blasts, target unknown, point of origin unknown


They were LOUD!     

Both cats looked at the back door, looked at each other and then at me, and walked out of the room.  Asgard has gone into hiding.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> 1321hrs: isolated blast & flash, target unknown, point of origin unknown
> 
> 1322hrs: two more blasts, target unknown, point of origin unknown
> 
> hunker down, people - duck & cover



I just heard those - sounded so loud I thought they were in King Square, couldn't see anything though.

I fucking hate fireworks


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i think that asshole fucthest8 called in the wrong coordinates to fire support



taint mah fault of them flyboys don' know east from west. Get yer goddam helmet back ohn bwoy.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

damn farmboy


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah its started in Kingswood now also. Last night they got going big time, cat is now an airing cupboard resident...well till NOv the XXth when they stop


----------



## J77 (Oct 17, 2005)

When you two pukes are done here, I want you to clean the head.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 18, 2005)

What you mean its just started over yours. 

God that soooooo last month * yawns*


Its been going on at Fizzerland once it started getting dark. Well before that really. 

Anyone flying into brizzle  Yes they are aiming at you. . or the flying flouro and blue pig when its around. . .Spookilly enough the copper chopper aint been hanging around that much lately. 


I wonder why


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 18, 2005)

i doubt we'll see any out in Sticksville. Haven't seen a single one in the 3 years I've been there.

i don't miss them at all


----------



## easy g (Oct 18, 2005)

we've been having them going for about the last month or so down our end....

pretty minor ones though......no smart bombs or the like


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 18, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> we've been having them going for about the last month or so down our end....
> 
> pretty minor ones though......no smart bombs or the like



Damn.   

_<...re-calculates co-ordinates...>_


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 18, 2005)

I love fireworks, and guns but neither should be available to any chav wanker or urban bad boy twat.

I dont think fireworks should be sold willy nilly.


----------



## J77 (Oct 19, 2005)

I'd love to say something about firework... arse... camcorder... but I know I shouldn't respond


----------

